# Series2 Lifetime Subscription 320GB WiFi included



## bricem (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a TCD24008A with an upgraded hard drive (320GB) for sale on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120635376377

Includes a Wireless G Network Adapter, cables, remotes, and original box and hard drive. Auction ends on Sunday 10/24.


----------

